# 86 Porsche 930 Turbo (Red) Shattering the gloss bar!



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys!

A gentleman from Rhode Island had contacted Rick and I regarding a paint correction on a 1986 Porsche 930 Turbo single stage red and was looking to have it brought back to it's maximum glow and have all the scratches and swirls removed. He said that it had some thinning paint in few certain areas from all the years of polishing and that it was painted over 10 years ago. It also had some sand blast pitting from all the years of driving on the hood and rear quarters. He wasn't expecting a miracle, but we told him that we would exceed his expectations and not to worry.

Rick was going to work on this one with me, but he was putting his heart and sole into an M5 that he was working on. He did wish me luck and told me to have fun!

I noticed when washing the car it was beading tremendously and wasn't sure if it was ***** or Zaino, but I knew it was a high quality beading product. I inspected all the moldings and noticed heavy wax caking ( many years of ) so I knew it was some sort of carnauba.The owner said he had just waxed it and it was ***** Concours. I then proceeded with an alkaline based wash to remove the silicones from the wax and spent many hours removing the old embedded wax from the cracks, crevices, and moldings. I wanted to make sure the surface was 100% clean and clear so there were no polishing issues at all. I then clayed the whole body perfect and soaked the whole car in 91% IPA to remove any little faint traces of anything. This was not fun. This process took a total of 6 hours.

I then inspected the paint heavily and marked out each panel of the car on paper and highlighted all the trouble spots. There were only like 5 mild weak spots on the car and wasn't all too bad for being a repaint over ten years ago and polished how many times by who knows. I did find a piece of blue wool in the rear badge that was caked in there for many years. It looked like they didn't even tape anything off the last time being polished. I have done a lot of these cars and I always see the same areas where bodyshop/detailers have problems with the edges and corners.

I spent a couple hours taping everything off with 3M tape and taped all the edges off with thin Fineline edgeless tape. I then proceeded with the polishing process for what would work best on this paint without taking much paint off. Menzerna really did wonders considering that it has paraffin in it and it acts as a safeguard on certain soft paints. I had to multi stage all my polishing processes at slower speeds due to being single stage and I needed to keep as much paint on the car as possible. It was a VERY time consuming process but was all well worth it.

The rear quarters, doors, and fenders had some severe scratches and marring that needed to be removed and the paint was a good thickness on these areas. SIP did not want to budge at all, so it was out with some compounds on a polishing pad only. I tried 105 (nothing), 3M X-cut (nothing), a few others (nothing). I had some old school Presta liquid rocks in a bottle and added some additives I got from a chemist last year to the mix and bang it was dead on perfect. I worked all the trouble sections at a slow pace and worked them out to a perfectly flawless finish. I used 91% IPA between each polishing session and nothing was hiding at all. I then finished off the paint with numerous Menzerna polishes to get a spectacular look and correction I was after. I used 2 full bottles of 91% IPA on this whole job.

A total of 30 hours went into this car and they were very long hours on high alert, but all went extremely well. After all the polishing was done and I went over the whole car and inspected it, I then sat back and had a couple cold ones and admired my work with joy. I had a very huge smile on my face on the huge accomplishment I have achieved once again. If you stare at this nose long enough, it looked like it was smiling at me.

The weather was very crappy for a couple days here and I could not get any sun shots. I had to wait a few hours for the rain to stop just to get it outside to get pictures. When the customer came to pick the car up he was in such extreme shock and could not even believe this was even his car. Rick and I were just staring at him for 5 minutes as he was still speachless inspecting the car under halogens. I wish I could have video taped it, it would have been priceless. I felt bad that he had such a long drive but he said it was all well worth it.

Thank you for looking and please leave a comment!!!!

*Enjoy*

*The Befores*

Sorry, I could only take a few before pics because my camera batteries died. It had severe RIDS on the fenders and rear quarters and was dulling bad after I had stripped everything off of the car.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

*The Afters:*

All pictures were straight out of the camera with NO photo enhancing at all. The only editing that I did do is put a few borders around the edges in photobucket and blur the plate. I was going to borders around them all but it was taking to long.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats what they call the wet look... good job that man :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow that is stunning, really glossy red, nice car


----------



## edrosin (Dec 23, 2005)

Really don't care for the car (paint colour, wheels, well any of it really!) despite being a lover of Porsches, but you have done an absolutely spectacular job! Congratulations....


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Lovin the reflections shots over the water :thumb:

Superb finish


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Fantastic job, dedication and finish. :thumb:

Great photos too


----------



## ayrtonsenna (Jun 7, 2007)

:argie:Stunning!! great work and fantastic pictures.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning car mate.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Brilliant correction job there mate.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work congratulations on an amazing job!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Without a doubt, this is the best write up I have seen on here

Top quality work and a superb end result, well done :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Alot of work went into that and it shows in the afters. What wax/sealant did you use?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That look stunning!! :doublesho

Nice, deep, glossy wet look.

Well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

looks awesome!


----------



## GJUK (Aug 7, 2007)

Makes you want another red car.....I said I never own another one..lol

What a great job there.....stunning

GJUK


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning job, it's such a shame that the US laws demand they spoil the car with those terrible bumpers!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh yes, a lovely glossy finish there! :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Mighty wet look, superb :thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

very very nice.

love this shot.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

:thumb:Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Brian-Brice (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work Rick and Ryan, I feel for your backs after that one.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Stunning!! And it's a 22-year-old car  Looks like it's just been driven out of the showroom.

Superb photos too, as said above, love the reflection in water shots :thumb:

UK guys - notice the width of the parking bays? We could do with those over here


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

Amazing shots Ryan! Great write up, it takes some serious talent to restore older finished to better then new condition!


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Beautiful finish, crystal yet dripping wet. That's something to be proud of.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!

I don't know how to thank all of you enough for all the great comments! Expect to see a lot more amazing jobs coming from me and my partner Rickrack.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

I ended up topping the car off with Soveran paste wax. It did give a warmer look more than I am use to, but the customer wanted it.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

1996a6v6 said:


> Without a doubt, this is the best write up I have seen on here
> 
> Top quality work and a superb end result, well done :thumb:


Thank you for the great compliment:thumb:, but there are superb write ups here.

I personally think Offyourmarks, Clark, and DaveKG have some amazing write ups!


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

TH0001 said:


> Amazing shots Ryan! Great write up, it takes some serious talent to restore older finished to better then new condition!


Thanks Todd! You definatly know how hard these old finishes can be. It's good to see you here buddy! I hope to see your work here too.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

Brian-Brice said:


> Nice work Rick and Ryan, I feel for your backs after that one.


Thanks Brian! Long time no see. How have you been?


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

I hope you don't mind but I have stolen this one for my desktop wallpaper:doublesho


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Incredible after shots, love it!


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome job....:thumb:


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great comments! I'll post some more jobs here soon.


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Ryan, The gloss on this porsche is just insane! I can't wait to see your next one.


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

petenaud said:


> very very nice.
> 
> love this shot.


Agreed. That's my money shot.

Simply stunning job. Nice to see a few more Americans on the board!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great post. Great car. Great pics.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow. stunning!!


----------



## 350gt (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow absolutely amazing. What is the final polish that you used? 85rd?


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

some great posts on here of new ferrari's etc...with stunning finishes but to acheive that with a 22year old car is simply amazing,one of the best posts I've had the pleasure of reading and you certainly deserved a few cold ones after that


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

gmblack3 said:


> Ryan, The gloss on this porsche is just insane! I can't wait to see your next one.


Thanks Bryan! It was really insane looking in person. The next day in the bright sun it was flawless. I was going to take more pics but the pollen was severe and did not want the pollen in the camera and the customer just wanted to hurry and get his car out of the pollen filled parking lot. I had a hard time letting it go. The customer wasn't expecting his car to come out this amazing. He was extremely shocked.
I will try to get up the next one when I have more time.


ClubmanCJ said:


> Agreed. That's my money shot.
> 
> Simply stunning job. Nice to see a few more Americans on the board!


Thanks ClubmanCJ! I was very surprised at how well some of the pics came out for being a crappy day and it was actually just starting to get dark too. I tried to take it out earlier, but it was raining.

I staged the car on a shiny puddle just to show how extremly glossy the paint actually was. The paint made the shiny puddle look dull.

It's nice to be on this board. A lot of great talented people here.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

One of my fav one's it look really good just dome one myself i will get the pics sorted out with a write up soon .


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

350gt said:


> Wow absolutely amazing. What is the final polish that you used? 85rd?


I tried all of them and I actually used 87MC to bring most of the gloss out and to remove the last 5% of pad abrasions and work the gloss to death. I then followed with 85U to bring out the very last 1% to a max. 100 and also to insure that it was 100% trail and hologram free. I used 91% IPA to inspect the paint in between each stage and to make sure there was no interferance with the other lubes. I used 2 full bottles of 91% alcohol on this car. After the last wipe with alcohol it came out extremely glossy.


rolled1 said:


> some great posts on here of new ferrari's etc...with stunning finishes but to acheive that with a 22year old car is simply amazing,one of the best posts I've had the pleasure of reading and you certainly deserved a few cold ones after that


Your absolutly right.:thumb: To take an old car like this that had thin areas and to do a 100% correction without taking off paint was a very tough job. I was on high alert at all time and had to focus and concentrate very hard.

The owner would not let anyone touch this car and wanted the best. He drove 3 hours each way just to have me do it. I feel bad cause he had 12 hours of total drive time back and forth. He said it was worth it. I am also going to de doing a wetsand total full correction on his other baby.

All I know is that I worked very hard on this job and was not fun at all while I was working on it. I have done 1000"s of cars and have always known what I am capable of, but this one really amazed me at how well it worked out.

Thanks again for the great comment:wave::thumb: I hope I can get some more great post up for you to enjoy. I have quite a few of them.


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

wow fantastic job! awsome in fact

id give a kidney for that car


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Stunning results, love those reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## ask4j (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job :thumb:
The car looks like it's breaking the speed limits even parked.

"J"


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

ask4j said:


> Great job :thumb:
> The car looks like it's breaking the speed limits even parked.
> 
> "J"


Your right it does. I absolutly love these cars now. The bodies are very sexy.


----------

